# Self driving vehicles could lead to 'mobile brothels' that drive to client's houses



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...thels-drive-clients-houses.html?ITO=applenews

Self driving cars are set to have a huge effect on commuters - but will also dramatically change other businesses, a new report has warned.

Academics from the University of Surrey and the University of Oxford say the advent of autonomous vehicles will affect everything from red light districts in major cities to restaurants and hotels.
*
They also warn of potential for terrorism facilitated by autonomous vehicles (AVs) also raises genuine security fears.*

The study, published in the Annals of Tourism Research, predicted AVs may be spotted on our roads as soon 2025 and could lead to far-reaching impacts on urban tourism.

'The visitor economy will be gradually transformed if AVs become fully automated and mainstream, ' said Professor Scott Cohen, Head of Tourism and Transport at Surrey's School of Hospitality and Tourism Management.

He predicted 'a future where hordes of small AVs could congest urban attractions, hop-on hop-off city bus tours may go out of business altogether, motorways between cities could fill at night with slow-moving AVs carrying sleeping occupants and commercial sex in moving AVs becomes a growing phenomenon.'

The report predicts 'hotels-by-the-hour' are likely to be replaced by self driving vehicles, which the team refer to as Connected and Autonomous Vehicles (CAVs).

'This will have implications for urban tourism, as sex plays a central role in many tourism experiences,' it says.
*
'While vehicles will likely be monitored to deter passengers having sex or using drugs in them, and to prevent violence, such surveillance may be rapidly overcome, disabled or removed. *

The report predicts 'hotels-by-the-hour' are likely to be replaced by self driving vehicles, which the team refer to as Connected and Autonomous Vehicles (CAVs)

'Moreover, personal CAVs will likely be immune from such surveillance.

'Such private CAVs may also be put to commercial use, as it is just a small leap to imagine Amsterdam's Red Light District 'on the move'.
*
The potential for terrorism facilitated by self driving vehicles also raises genuine security fears, the researchers say.*

'CAVs may also threaten the security of those outside them,' the team wrote.

*'While the recent death of a pedestrian in the US, who was struck by an experimental Uber CAV, gained widespread media attention, there is also the potential for terrorism facilitated by CAVs, which will likely be able to travel unoccupied into crowded urban attraction areas.' *

Potential benefits include reduced traffic congestion and emissions, improved foreign car hire processes, reduced parking requirements and cheaper taxi fares, the researchers say.

They also highlight that tourists who rent cars often struggle to drive in new countries.

'The risk of jet lag, fatigue, misunderstanding new driving rules, and cultures of mobility could be minimised.'


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

“As soon as 2025.” Does the Tomato know about this??!!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

wasn't waymo supposed to launching all over phoenix without safety drivers before the end of october according to the fat man?


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...thels-drive-clients-houses.html?ITO=applenews
> 
> 'While *vehicles will likely be monitored to deter passengers having sex or using drugs in them*, and to prevent violence, such surveillance may be rapidly overcome, disabled or removed.


LOL...that escalated quickly..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Check and mate...

You wouldn't even need a bomb to make one horrible terrorist attack. You wouldn't even need a car, just hack someone else's and ram through a crowd (there's lots of places around the country that get like this.)

The most disturbing part is that you wouldn't even need to run everyone over, people WILL get trampled in the panic.

Now imagine the devastation when a self driving SUV/van plows into this crowd THEN explodes. Do you think the cops shooting up an SDV is going to stop it?

NO suicide bomber necessary, and they could probably plow through a disturbing number of security lines.

If this sort of thing ever comes to pass... i'm going to just never go anywhere and get my food delivered...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I wanna see video that SDC's actually know how to drive. Then I can start making leaps based on them actually driving for a change.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

With the capability for mobile brothels I’m becoming a lot more bullish on the future of SDC’s.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mobile crack dens?

Has anyone predicted that yet?

How about a mobile meth lab. Can't catch me if i don't even know where I am..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

All of the things TRIED in cars with Drivers.
Will succeed without drivers

Including ROOF SURFING.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> All of the things TRIED in cars with Drivers.
> Will succeed without drivers
> 
> Including ROOF SURFING.


That's a good point...


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Mobile crack dens?
> 
> Has anyone predicted that yet?
> 
> How about a mobile meth lab. Can't catch me if i don't even know where I am..


I did. Lol

Not the lab, but a private place to shoot heroin or smoke meth.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Such stupidity it could lead to mobile self driving meth labs too.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> How about a mobile meth lab. Can't catch me if i don't even know where I am..





Lee239 said:


> Such stupidity it could lead to mobile self driving meth labs too.


*You rang??!?*


----------

